# DirtRally-Rally Cross ist erschienen



## Batze (4. August 2015)

So es ist soweit. 
Codemasters hat ein neues Update zu Dirt Rally gebracht und hält sich bestens an seine Timeline.

Rally Cross ist da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt 2 neue Strecken dazu. Höljes in Schweden und Lydden Hill in England.

Dazu kommen 3 neue Autos für Rally Cross.
Ford Fiesta VW Polo und Peugeot 208WRX




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut das ich gerade noch so viel Kleingeld habe um mir einen der neuen Flitzer zu holen.

Wer keine Kohle hat, wie üblich kann man das ganze auch im Test Modus/Individuelles Event anfahren.

Viel Spass



PS: Gleichzeitig wurde der Preis, wie schon im Vorfeld gesagt wurde, angehoben. Das Spiel kostet nun 41,99€ und pendelt sich so langsam dem Endverkaufspreis ein.
Wer also jetzt noch schnell in die Early Asses eintreten will sollte diverse Key Shops besuchen. Da ist es noch teilweise für um die 27€ zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

Wie fährt es sich denn? Lenkrad Pflicht? Wann ist der "richtige" Release?


----------



## golani79 (4. August 2015)

Finde, es geht eigentlich auch mit dem Gamepad ganz ordentlich zu steuern.

Die Timeline auf der Website geht momentan bis November 2015 - weiß aber nicht, ob das dann der finale Release ist, weil da noch Content angegeben wird als Milestone.


----------



## Batze (4. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie fährt es sich denn? Lenkrad Pflicht? Wann ist der "richtige" Release?



Also Lenkrad ist schon von Vorteil. Aber um den Spielspass zu haben keine Pflicht. Mit Pad lässt es sich auch gut steuern, wenn du mit Pad gut umgehen kannst.
Denn selbst mit Lenkrad wirst du selten mal ein Rennen gewinnen, ganz zu schweigen von einem ganzem Event.
Das Spiel ist nämlich nichts für Arcade Pisten Spieler. Das sei mal gesagt. Es ist schwer, teilweise sogar verdammt schwer.
Aber es macht riesen Fun.
Das Cross Modul jetzt, also da kann man aber schon ziemlichen Boden gut machen. Man muss aber aufpassen, die Jungs rempeln nämlich ganz gut. 
Und als nächstes kommt ja der PvP Modus, wo man dann gegen menschliche Spieler im Cross Duell antreten kann. Das wird lustig.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Also Lenkrad ist schon von Vorteil. Aber um den Spielspass zu haben keine Pflicht. Mit Pad lässt es sich auch gut steuern, wenn du mit Pad gut umgehen kannst.
> Denn selbst mit Lenkrad wirst du selten mal ein Rennen gewinnen, ganz zu schweigen von einem ganzem Event.


 meinst du jetzt vs KI oder im Multiplayer? ^^   Bei KI hoff ich mal, dass bei Release es dann auch einen leichteren Modus gibt, sonst macht das ja keinen Spaß    Bei zB Colin Mc Rae 1 bis 3 hab ich immer ganz gut mitgehalten je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad. 

thx auch @Golani


----------



## Batze (4. August 2015)

Ich meine momentan gegen die KI.
Also man gewinnt schon mal das ein oder andere Rennen, aber nur wenn man sich ordentlich anstrengt.

Du kannst dich aber bei einer Liga anmelden, da fährst du dann die Strecken gegen Mitspieler auf/gegen Zeit.


Jetzt im Cross Modus in Leicht fährst du denen aber ganz gut weg, bissel Streckenübung, hier und da ein kleiner schubser und die sehen von dir nur Staub.

Mal sehen wie ich mich nachher im nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad mache um dann mal in die FIA World Rallycross aufsteigen. Mal sehen was da abgeht.


----------

